# 48" tanks?



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

48x18x21 hagen tanks, they should have brace in the middle right?


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it depends on the glass used? I was going to pickup a 90 gallon that did not have a center brace because it used thicker glass.



azotemia said:


> 48x18x21 hagen tanks, they should have brace in the middle right?


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

It depends on the age of the tank usually. I wouldnt strongly recommend a centre brace in anything over 30". I recently bought a 110 gallon without a centre brace, I decided to call the manufacturer and see if they had a rim for it (because I resealed the tank) and sure enough they no longer make braces without the centre brace for that size tank (60").

Truth be told, I was going to originally run the tank without a rim- but I wanted to do more dilligent research and they told me they strongly recommended the brace.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I have three 36x18x21 Hagen tanks that are about ten years old. They all have a single center brace. If I remember right the bigger tanks had two center braces back then.

Lee


----------

